# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Правда ли, что в семьях преданных кол-во разводов - 50%?

## Ivan (гость)

Правда ли, что в семьях преданных кол-во разводов - 50%?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Правда ли, что в семьях преданных кол-во разводов - 50%?


Мне очень понравилось как на подобный вопрос ответил однажды Хридайананда дас Госвами: "Преданные следуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, который просил своих последователей не разводиться". То есть, в семьях преданных нет разводов. Главной характеристикой преданного является его желание следовать наставлениям гуру, садху и шастр. Одежда, имя, наличия мешочка для чёток на шее, знание "кришнаитского" сленга - это всё вторичные признаки. К сожалению, многие концентрируются именно на этих вторичных признаках преданности. А ведь они не просто не так важны, но иногда и не обязательны.

Развод - грубое нарушение наставлений ачарйи-основателя. Шрила Прабхупада достаточно много и чётко говорил об этом в своих наставлениях.

----------

